# 67 midget stingray



## rollfaster (May 1, 2014)

Got this little stingray today from the original owner. Can anyone tell me if these bikes had s7 wheels or s2 rear and s7 front. Don't know much about these. Thanks.


----------



## jeep girl (May 2, 2014)

The early 67's had hook bead rims that did not have any knurling on them. You can put an S2 Gripper Slik on the rear, and you'll need a 1.75 Superior hook bead rim tire for the front If you have those style wheels. Later '67's through '68 had the S2 rear and S2 front. What is the date code on your bike?


----------



## rollfaster (May 2, 2014)

*Date code*



jeep girl said:


> The early 67's had hook bead rims that did not have any knurling on them. You can put an S2 Gripper Slik on the rear, and you'll need a 1.75 Superior hook bead rim tire for the front If you have those style wheels. Later '67's and early '68's had the S2 rear and S2 front. What is the date code on your bike?




It is ec. May of 67. Thanks, rob. By the way, my rims are not knurled.


----------



## jeep girl (May 2, 2014)

Those are most likely the original hook bead rims then. The bikes didn't get the knurled rims 'til Oct of '67.


----------



## rollfaster (May 2, 2014)

*Thanks jeep girl*

So will these wheels require 16x1/34 or 1.75 tires. I own a lot of schwinn middleweight and know all about the s7 rims that will only take the 1/34 size. But I nothing about the midget.


----------



## jeep girl (May 2, 2014)

*You can put a 1.75 or an S2 2.125 on the rear, and a 1.75 tire on the front. The 1.75 tire needs to be specifically for a hook bead rim (it will say it on the tire).*


----------



## Jack21 (Oct 5, 2014)

I believe 67s with hook bead rims had s2 gripper slick rear and 1.75 spitfire"hook bead rim" front 
Later 67s and 68s had s2 rear (gripper slick) and s7 front with superior tire. I don't think they made a superior "hook bead" tire


----------



## Jack21 (Oct 5, 2014)

I had this same question a couple months ago when I acquired a 67 midget with hook bead rims. Love the bike!


----------



## freddy (Oct 6, 2014)

is it for sale


----------

